# Kein Online-Gaming möglich trotz 150000 Leitung (W-Lan)



## Komighals (18. Juni 2018)

*Kein Online-Gaming möglich trotz 150000 Leitung (W-Lan)*

Hallo Leute,

habe seit neuem einen neuen DSL Vertrag bei Unitymedia (Jump2 150) und habe gehofft endlich wieder online spielen zu können, da ich beim alten DSL Vertrag (16000 Leitung) nur im Internet surfen und Videos gucken konnte, aber Online-Gaming war nicht möglich. Habe jetzt eine 150000er Leitung und bei den meisten DSL Tests waren meist 150 mbit download und 10 mbit upload gegeben, Ping war meistens bei 20 manchmal aber auch weit darüber. Kann bei Spiele jetzt mit 19-20 mbit downloaden, vorher warens maximal 1,2 mbit. Allerdings kann ich immer noch nicht online spielen. Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich W-Lan. Der Router ist ca. 7m entfernt und 1 Wand ist dazwischen. Ich vermute, dass der Wlan Stick (AC 430) zu schwach ist, obwohl mit dem selben Stick bei meinem Bruder Online Gaming komischerweise möglich war. Und der Router ist bei ihm ähnlich weit entfernt. Ich suche also jetzt einen leistungsstarken W Lan Stick, hoffe ihr könnt mir da einen guten vorschlagen. Wichtig ist auch, dass der Wlan Stick auch, die volle Leitung ausnutzen kann.

MfG


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juni 2018)

wenn sich definitiv kein kabel verlegen lässt, würde ich zu einer lösung mit dlan/powerlan raten. 
btw sollten auch 16 mbit problemlos zum online zocken gereicht haben. daran lags also mal nicht.


----------



## Komighals (18. Juni 2018)

Kabel wäre dann die letzte Lösung, frage mich auch wirklich worans liegt. Wie gesagt bei meinem Bruder mit gleichen Bedingungen und dem gleichen Stick klappt es problemlos.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juni 2018)

Komighals schrieb:


> Kabel wäre dann die letzte Lösung, frage mich auch wirklich worans liegt. Wie gesagt bei meinem Bruder mit gleichen Bedingungen und dem gleichen Stick klappt es problemlos.



kann nur von mir reden: die räumlichen gegebenheiten sind vergleichbar. hatte auch einen (guten) wlan-stick von avm. trotz angeblich bestehender verbindung zum router mit 300 mbit, war an online-zocken nicht zu denken und der download-speed war lachhaft und schwankte stark. woran das letztendlich lag, weiß ich nicht. vielleicht ist usb der flaschenhals. keine ahnung. seit dem umstieg auf dlan  läufts wie geschmiert. einrichtung ist kinderleicht. und zudem kannst du ggf ein 2. wlan in deinem anderen raum aufziehen. teuer ist der spaß auch nicht.


----------



## McDrake (18. Juni 2018)

Würds auch mal mit Dlan versuchen. Aber auch hier kommts auf die Verkabelung an.
Ich persönlich habe Dlan vom Arbeitszimmer bis in den Wohnbereich.
Denn dazwischen sind etwa fünf Ecken, welche das Wlan extrem stören. Und da hab ich dann einen Wlan Sender/Empfänger dran.

Reicht für Netflix & co locker. Weiss aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, wies beim online gaming ausschaut, da ich im Wohnzimmer nur alte Konsolen habe und damit nicht online zocke.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juni 2018)

Komighals schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe seit neuem einen neuen DSL Vertrag bei Unitymedia (Jump2 150) und habe gehofft endlich wieder online spielen zu können, da ich beim alten DSL Vertrag (16000 Leitung) nur im Internet surfen und Videos gucken konnte, aber Online-Gaming war nicht möglich. Habe jetzt eine 150000er Leitung und bei den meisten DSL Tests waren meist 150 mbit download und 10 mbit upload gegeben, Ping war meistens bei 20 manchmal aber auch weit darüber. Kann bei Spiele jetzt mit 19-20 mbit downloaden, vorher warens maximal 1,2 mbit. Allerdings kann ich immer noch nicht online spielen. Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich W-Lan. Der Router ist ca. 7m entfernt und 1 Wand ist dazwischen. Ich vermute, dass der Wlan Stick (AC 430) zu schwach ist, obwohl mit dem selben Stick bei meinem Bruder Online Gaming komischerweise möglich war. Und der Router ist bei ihm ähnlich weit entfernt. Ich suche also jetzt einen leistungsstarken W Lan Stick, hoffe ihr könnt mir da einen guten vorschlagen. Wichtig ist auch, dass der Wlan Stick auch, die volle Leitung ausnutzen kann.
> 
> MfG



Ich würde in so einem Fall *immer* eine Kabellösung bevorzugen. Unser Router ist ca. 10m vom Büro entfernt, ich habe ein gutes Cat.6 Netzwerkkabel verlegt mit Hilfe von Kabelkanälen/-leisten am Abschluss Wand/Decke (so gut wie unsichtbar). 

Bei uns war's dann auch nur eine Wand, die durchbohrt werden musste - das ist kein großer Aufwand. Wenn Du keine vernünftige Bohrmaschine besitzen solltest, im Bekanntenkreis fragen oder für ein paar Euro bei einem entsprechenden Verleih besorgen. 

Das ist die mit Abstand kostengünstigste und stabilste Lösung - das Material kostet nur wenige Euro und selbst, wenn man die Maschine mieten muss, ist das ein absolut vernachlässigbarer Betrag. Powerlan/DLAN ist deutlich teurer und kann im ungünstigsten Fall ebenso Ärger machen.


----------



## Komighals (18. Juni 2018)

Werde dann erstmal Powerline ausprobieren. Weiß jemand wie man das einrichtet ?

Und wenn ich dann doch Kabel ausprobiere, muss das Loch in der Wand so breit sein, dass auch der Stecker durchpasst oder gibts da noch ne andere Lösung ? Vll. aufsetzbare Stecker oder so, so dass nur das Kabel durch das Loch muss.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juni 2018)

Komighals schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann doch Kabel ausprobiere, muss das Loch in der Wand so breit sein, dass auch der Stecker durchpasst oder gibts da noch ne andere Lösung ? Vll. aufsetzbare Stecker oder so, so dass nur das Kabel durch das Loch muss.



Du kannst Dir theoretisch ein Kabel selbst zusammen"crimpen", aber ich habe -schon aus Bequemlichkeit- lieber ein etwas größeres Loch gebohrt, um den Stecker durchschieben zu können.

Mein Tipp: Bau einen Schutz um den Stecker, ich habe Alufolie verwendet, den Stecker damit umwickelt und zusätzlich mit Gewebe(klebe)band verstärkt und dann das Kabel einfach mit einem Faden/Schlinge durch das Loch gezogen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juni 2018)

Komighals schrieb:


> Werde dann erstmal Powerline ausprobieren. Weiß jemand wie man das einrichtet ?.



kinderleicht wie gesagt: adapter 1 in die steckdose - netzwerkkabel (vom router kommend) einstecken - adapter 2 im nebenraum einstecken und kabel an den pc anstöpseln. fertig. es funktionieren imo nur wandsteckdosen, also keine verlängerungen (bin aber nicht sicher). dementsprechend vielleicht am besten ein gerät besorgen, bei dem keine steckdose wegfällt. wlan optional. erhöht natürlich geringfügig den preis.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2018)

Was genau meinst du eigentlich damit, dass du nicht online spielen kannst? Gehen Games GAR nicht, oder meinst du damit nur, dass Dir der Ping zu hoch ist? Wie hoch ist er denn, also vom Spiel angezeigt?

Nebenbei hat der Speed der Leitung damit so gut wie nichts zu tun, ob du gut Spielen kannst. Die Datenmenge, die fließt, ist sehr klein. Du kannst "nur" DSL16000 haben und super damit spielen und ein anderer hat DSL150.000 und hat ein Ruckeln. Es geht ja nicht darum, dass die Daten möglichst schnell fließen, sondern es geht darum, dass sie schnell "starten", dann die Verzögerung kurz ist.


Prüf aber auch mal, ob nicht irgendeine Software schuld ist, die gleichzeitig online ist. Streaming machst du nicht gleichzeitig, oder? Theoretisch kann auch der Virenscanner/ die Firewall schuld sein. Ich würde mal testen, wie es per Kabel ist - du kannst doch sicher den PC mal testweise nahe am Router anschließen, oder?


Für das Kabelverlegen, falls du das vorhast: wenn du ein fertiges Kabel nimmst, muss natürlich das Loch mind so breit wie der Stecker sein. Der Stecker ist aber nicht sooo groß, da reicht an sich ein Loch mit einem Durchmesser von 1,5cm aus. Ich hatte bei mir einen 12er-Bohrer genommen und dann noch mit "schwingenden" Bewegungen das Loch etwas "ausgefranst"; bis es passte    Je dicker die Wand, desto schwerer wird es natürlich.


----------



## Komighals (18. Juni 2018)

Games gehen gar nicht, wenn ich überhaupt auf nen Server komme habe ich einen 999er Ping (bei mehreren Games getestet).

Ne ich streame nicht und Firewall habe ich auch testweise ausgeschaltet hat nix gebracht.

Das komische ist ja, dass ich mit 20 mb/s downloade und sonst alles funktioniert aber Online Gaming überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2018)

Komighals schrieb:


> Games gehen gar nicht, wenn ich überhaupt auf nen Server komme habe ich einen 999er Ping (bei mehreren Games getestet).
> 
> Ne ich streame nicht und Firewall habe ich auch testweise ausgeschaltet hat nix gebracht.
> 
> Das komische ist ja, dass ich mit 20 mb/s downloade und sonst alles funktioniert aber Online Gaming überhaupt nicht.


 das spricht an sich dafür, dass Dein PC vom Router geblockt wird, was die Ports für Gaming betrifft. Kannst du das vlt. mal checken? Oder es ist was anderes am PC, vlt sogar nur ein Treiber, der mal geupdatet werden muss...?  GAR nicht spielen zu können bzw. Ping 999 kann auf keinen Fall durch eine normal konfigurierter und normal funktionierende WLAN-Leitung kommen. Wenn es geht, wie gesagt, mal per Kabel testen. Dann weiß man wenigstens, ob es was mit dem WLAN zu tun hat.


----------



## devops (19. Juni 2018)

Komighals schrieb:


> Das komische ist ja, dass ich mit 20 mb/s downloade und sonst alles funktioniert aber Online Gaming überhaupt nicht.





Herbboy schrieb:


> GAR nicht spielen zu können bzw. Ping 999 kann auf keinen Fall durch eine normal konfigurierter und normal funktionierende WLAN-Leitung kommen.


Völlig richtig. Ping 999 würde ja bedeuten, dass ein Datenpaket etwa 1 Sekunde braucht für einen Roundtrip, also etwa 0,5 Sekunden für eine Richtung. Dann könntest du aber kaum mit 20MB/s downloaden.

Abgesehen davon müsste dir eine solch große Latency, wenn sie denn vom lokalen WLAN herrühren würde, auch bei anderen Aktivitäten wie Web-Surfen, etc. auffallen.

Passt also irgendwas nicht zusammen.



> Ich vermute, dass der Wlan Stick (AC 430) zu  schwach ist, obwohl mit dem selben Stick bei meinem Bruder Online Gaming  komischerweise möglich war. Und der Router ist bei ihm ähnlich weit  entfernt.



Noch ein Hinweis darauf, dass es wahrscheinlich nicht an einem zu schwachen Stick, WLAN, o.ä., liegt, sondern an falscher Software-Config. Firewall wäre auch meine Vermutung. Hast du sie wirklich mal komplett deaktiviert? Auch der Router hat eine Firewall, evtl. ist das was falsch eingestellt.


----------



## Komighals (19. Juni 2018)

@Herbboy Ich weiß nicht wie ich das mit den Ports checken kann, habe keine Ahnung von sowas  Treiber, kann sein, was ist denn dafür zuständig.

@devops Wie gesagt wundert mich auch, vorallem da ich konstant mit 20MB/s downloade.

Beim surfen bricht die Verbindung zwar manchmal ab, aber meist ist das noch im Rahmen.

Also ich habe die Avira Firewall deaktiviert, muss ich noch was zusätzlich deaktivieren ? Kann auch sein, dass es am Router liegt, aber der ist ja komplett neu und mein Bruder kann ja online spielen.

Habe jetzt auch mal am WLan Stick nachgeguckt im Programm davon,  da schwankt die Empfangs- und die Übertragungsrate sehr stark.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2018)

Komighals schrieb:


> @Herbboy Ich weiß nicht wie ich das mit den Ports checken kann, habe keine Ahnung von sowas  Treiber, kann sein, was ist denn dafür zuständig.
> 
> @devops Wie gesagt wundert mich auch, vorallem da ich konstant mit 20MB/s downloade.


 also, theoretisch kann es sein, dass man nen Ping von einer Sekunde hat und trotzdem 20 mb/S. Da kommen halt ALLE Datenpakete eine Sekunde später bei Dir an, d.h. Downloadstart UND -ende sind verzögert, aber wenn jedes Datenpaket ne Sekunde später kommt, kommen die Pakate als "Strom" gemessen mit 20 mb/s    Das wäre jedenfalls MÖGLICH, obgleich bei einem Ping von ner Sekunde auch mal Datenpakate "abkacken" müssten... 



> Beim surfen bricht die Verbindung zwar manchmal ab, aber meist ist das noch im Rahmen.


 die sollte GAR nicht abbrechen, da gibt es nix "im Rahmen". 



> Also ich habe die Avira Firewall deaktiviert, muss ich noch was zusätzlich deaktivieren ? Kann auch sein, dass es am Router liegt, aber der ist ja komplett neu und mein Bruder kann ja online spielen.
> 
> Habe jetzt auch mal am WLan Stick nachgeguckt im Programm davon,  da schwankt die Empfangs- und die Übertragungsrate sehr stark.



Also, vielleicht ist der Empfang nur zu schlecht - je nach dem, was in den Wänden ist, kann es sein, dass du trotz gleicher Entfernung "Luftlinie" zum Router Nachteile im Vergleich zu Deinem Bruder hast. Oder vielleicht ist da auch "nur" ein Störgerät in der Nähe. Man könnte mal im Routermenü nachsehen, ob es da bei WLAN auch eine Übersicht mit den "Kanälen" gibt. Wenn ein Nachbar nen Router hat, der auf dem gleichen Kanal oder einem Nachbarkanal sendet, könnte das schon die Erklärung sein. Die Kanäle gehen von 1 bis 14 oder so. Wenn in der Nachbarschaft viele Router bei 4 bis 8 sind, dann stellt mal auf 10 um, nur als Beispiel. 

Teste auch mal einen anderen USB-Port, und stell den PC auch mal woanders hin, ob vlt der Standort vom PC schuld ist. Check mal, ob es für Dein Mainboard neuere Treiber gibt. Bei Firewall&co: schau ob auch die WindowsFirewall / Defender aus ist, auch der Virenscanner, wenn du da noch separat was aktiv hast. 


Was hast du denn genau für einen PC?


----------



## Komighals (19. Juni 2018)

@Herbboy

Klar die Verbindung sollte immer stabil sein, aber das war leider noch nie so 

Okay werde das dann mal ausprobieren mit den Kanälen und der Firewall und so.

Also habe ne GTX 1070, i7 6700k, AS Rock Z170 Extreme 4, bequiet Straight Power 10 700 Watt, HDD und SSD.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2018)

Komighals schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> 
> Klar die Verbindung sollte immer stabil sein, aber das war leider noch nie so
> 
> ...


  schau mal bei AS Rock, ob es aktuellere Treiber gibt.

Ich denke übrigens, dass der Ping von 999 möglicherweise nicht korrekt ist, sondern dass du vlt sogar GAR keine Verbindung hast, der Ping also quasi "unendlich" wäre, es aber halt bei der Anzeige keine Werte höher als 999 gibt


----------

